# For those who add raisins to add body...



## Chateau Joe (Oct 12, 2012)

How do you choose what brand of raisin to put in? Will any raisin do? Do you just go out and get a box of Sun Made? I'm sure in California you have several varieties to choose from but here in New York my choices are limited. Your insights please


----------



## robie (Oct 12, 2012)

Chateau Joe said:


> How do you choose what brand of raisin to put in? Will any raisin do? Do you just go out and get a box of Sun Made? I'm sure in California you have several varieties to choose from but here in New York my choices are limited. Your insights please




Natural food markets have red or white raisins, which haven't been sulfited. Typical store-bought raisins are loaded with sulfites and possibly other chemicals. The sulfites can be an issue for getting a fermentation started. In some cases you can rinse off the sulfites.

Just remember that if you add raisins, along with adding body you are also adding the taste of raisins. This works very well with some Italian wines, but not so well with many others.


----------



## ShaunDanz (Oct 12, 2012)

I do use Sun Maid raisin's in my cheap kits. I throw them in whole without washing. They will plump up full of wine juice, so make sure you squeeze them out every so often. I would rather use natural raisins like Robie mentions, but with a cheap kit, I'm just trying to get the most bang for my buck. I have not noticed any raisin taste in my wine but the raisins definitely add body and a nice mouthfeel.

I do not add raisins to my expensive kits unless they come with the kit. My feeling is that there are more solids in the juice of expensive kits and are therefore not needed and if they are needed the kit will include them.


----------



## Luc (Oct 15, 2012)

Use light saisins for white wines and dark raisins for reds.

Raisins in supermarkets (like stated before) are heavily sulphited.
To get rid of the sulphite raed this:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.nl/2007/11/rozijnen-raisins.html

Please also be aware that raisins add not only body but also nutrients, a lot of sugar and off course flavor. All is shown in the article.

Luc


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio raisins? No. I use Sun Made, too. It really improves the cheap red kits. The shiraz I made with raisins is quite good. I can taste just a slight hint of "raisin" flavor, but that's because I know I used them. No one else has noticed.

As for the sulphite. What a great way to sterilize your must! Just wait 24-48 hours after adding them to your must, _then_ pitch the yeast. I put mine whole in a mesh bag and squeeze daily (the _presser_ method ).

Has anyone ever tried them in a skeeter pee?


----------



## Chateau Joe (Oct 22, 2012)

When should I add the raisins? Do I add them before or after I pitch my yeast?


----------



## joeswine (Oct 22, 2012)

*When to add?????*

SOME ADD RAISINS TO THE PRIMARY AND SOME TO THE SECONDARY,THE ACTUAL WORK THE THE RAISIN PREFORMS IS IN THE SECONDARY AFTER PRIMARY ,THE ACT IT SELF WILL START A SECONDARY FERMENTATION ,NO NEED TO PROVOKE,AND ADD THE DENSENESS AND THE RICHNESS OF THE RAISIN TO THE PRODUCT, AS WELL AS RAISING THE ABV LEVEL,TO ABOUT 14 TO 16 %,NOT BAD WORK FOR A DRIED UP GRAPE,


----------

